# Mont St Michel access



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Off next Wed night on 1st trip abroad and putting together final list of places to visit in Normandy & Brittany.

Wife cannot walk too far and is not good on up slopes, should we give the Mont a miss or are there other ways to get there other than walking.

Any advice welcome, also any other "must see's".

Regards.


----------



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a car park at the base of the Mount and it has a Disabled section if you qualify.The roads inside are very steep.You can get wonderful views,and if your wife can cope it should be a mut.There is a good site in the village closest to the Mount.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You would probably have to keep to the main street and that gets progressively steeper the further you go along. There is disabled parking 
on the left of the approach road where the coaches go. That will put you closest but it is level walking from the motorhome aire to the entrance. 

Even with limited access, I personally would not give it a miss but that is up to you.

peedee


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Most of the Mont is pedestrianised - and very steep cobbled streets that get even steeper with steps near to the top.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can legitimately stay overnight in the car park alongside many other vans.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Brandywine - even if you decide that a visit to the Mont itself is a no go, I think I would try to plan a visit past/near it in the early morning or evening time. It is a marvelous sight to see it rising out of the sea from the flat lands around about. There are a few laybys on the approach roads to the Mont where you get lovely views and can have a cuppa too.

Sue


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd rather drink bleach!
IMHO M St M should be avoided like the plague. It is the most horrible tourist trap you can imagine, Sarfend with a French accent and v v expensive.
Equally bad is Rudesheim on the Rhine.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mont St Michel*

The campsite in the village has an 'aire' on the opposite side of the road from the main site. The cost last summer was €8 per night including hookup - no use of the main site facilities (pay full site price for that), but water, dumping and basic toilet block included, and, I think, a laundry room. This is a flat site with a flat walk into the shops of the village.

As to MstM being a tourist trap, I read somewhere that it is no different now to when the pilgrims had religious reasons for being there - in those days, the tat tended to be religious, now it is more likely to be secular.

If you go around the coast from Granville way, I believe there are some pretty good views, and you may find a restaurant serving the pré salé (salt marsh fed) Lamb at a better price.

Damien


----------



## kbheal (May 25, 2007)

Hello

All I can say is don't miss it, even with limited mobility, it is worth having a look.

it is expensive in some of the restaurants but there are some that are a little less so and its an experience

it can get very busy but there are times when it is less so

although we have never been in the Motorhome (only had since late last year) we have been going to Normandy for the last 8-9 years as we have a cottage near Avranches

when my neice first saw it on the approach road , she thought it was the Magic Kingdom

anyway enough of my rambling, hope you do go and enjoy what you see

karen


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Hi, Brandywine, mobility problems are something my partner knows well, I am constantly surprised at what she has a go at! Know your limits and rest often. Some things make the effort more than worthwhile. Judging by the majority of posts above Mont St. Michel is a place we really ought to put on our next tour list. Hope you have a great first trip over "La Manche"
.
Rob & Sue (just down the road from you)


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi.

definately go and have a look.

it is flat along to the entrance and with a little climb you can go around the base and get a good feel for the place.

yes it's a tourist trap, but there is a reason it's a tourist trap, it's worth the effort.

Europe is filled with tourist traps, venice, pisa, Rome, Paris, the mosel, the rhine, etc etc etc. but thats why we go to Europe. we do a mix of the obvious busy bits so we can see the sights, and some nice quiet bits to chill out.

I reccomend Bayeux if you're in the area, nice town and some interesting stitch work.

Geoff


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We have been to M st M a good few time.

It is really beautiful at night. The Aire beside M st M cost €8.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Mont st Michel*

We went in 2006, and spent the night on one of the car parks (Madame on the entrance told us that parking fee covered 24 hrs)

We had a totally unrestricted view of the Mont, floodlit.

An experience open to anyone, able-bodied or not.


----------

